# Contest! Next Model Horse!



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

That's such a good idea, it souds like sooo much fun!!

Too bad though, I don't have a horse of my own.


----------



## ditzydoo (Jul 23, 2008)

hiya can i please enter 
Pic 1: craig (the chestnut)
pic 2: Tally (the appy )
(sorry but i dont know how to put a copyright on my pictures sorry  )


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't know if it is supposed to be a picture of a horse loose or under saddle but here are my showoffs. 

4 1/2 year old Percheron stud Big John. He is proud almost to the point of being arrogant. LOL









This is my 7 year old Mustang Dobe. He is proud too but for a different reason. It is almost like he knows that he is tough and a survivor.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

To bad, my guy is way to young to be ridden, maybe next year


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

This is a good idea!!

[Not sure how to put copyright on it, but I put my name on it]

Abby


----------



## Goosen (Dec 28, 2008)

First one is of Sky Chief and the second of Moon Dancer (Moon).


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

what a great idea!
here are pics of Jiffers
although i dont know how to do the copywrite at the bottom...sorry!;/

i love this big teddybear with all my heart! he my bestfriend....he keeps all my secrets!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Here's mine. This is Jubilee, 18 yo TB mare:


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

^^^ Everyone has such nice looking horses.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)




----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

this round is for people AND there horse right? im a bit confused by everyones entrys....?


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

KGImages said:


> The first round is just a round for everyone. In this round you enter yourself and your horse.​







KGImages said:


> 1. Enter round. Just a simple picture of your horse. (head, body or movement photo)





I got a bit confused as well.


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

What a great idea! this will be fun!!! sorry i dont know how to copywrite them so i just put a copywrite under the pic too.

Chucky 10yo paint gelding








(C) _happygoose_

Pennellipi 5yo thoroughbred mare








(C) _happygoose_


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

Question, does it have to be the same horse in the photo for every round? say my pic of chucky got me to the next round, does my next photo have to be of chucky as well?


----------



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

Here are my Entries
First is Amber 4y/o Percheron/tb mare
Second is Liberty 18y/o percheron/tb gelding


----------



## KGImages (Jan 10, 2009)

*this round is for people AND there horse right? im a bit confused by everyones entrys....?* 
No it's only for your horse/pony. The "yourself" bit is just as actual member of Horse Forum.

*Question, does it have to be the same horse in the photo for every round? say my pic of chucky got me to the next round, does my next photo have to be of chucky as well?* 
Yes. You can enter 2 horses. But, only 1 can go on to the next rounds.
The voters decision.


Contestants may mail around to people to vote for them. A voter can only vote twice in every round.​


----------



## KGImages (Jan 10, 2009)

*Contestants*

Contestants so far:​​Ditzydoo: http://www.horseforum.com/members/4544/
Entered: *Craig*; http://i42.tinypic.com/dljmtg.jpg *Tally*; http://i42.tinypic.com/23rx3kh.jpg

Smrobs: http://www.horseforum.com/members/4654/
Entered: *Big John*; http://i44.tinypic.com/1264uq9.jpg *Dobe*; http://i39.tinypic.com/2ntz5f.jpg

CrazyChester: http://www.horseforum.com/members/3748/
Entered: *Abby*; http://i42.tinypic.com/2sagzo4.jpg - http://i39.tinypic.com/2zq95d4.jpg

Goosen: http://www.horseforum.com/members/6232/
Entered: *Sky Chief*; http://i39.tinypic.com/fz0swj.jpg *Moon Dancer*; http://i43.tinypic.com/2ent0qt.jpg

jiffers328: http://www.horseforum.com/members/3971/
Entered: *Jiffers*; http://i44.tinypic.com/2cmu6hy.jpg - http://i43.tinypic.com/2ag7z1k.jpg

Jubilee Rose: http://www.horseforum.com/members/3958/
Entered: *Jubilee*; http://i41.tinypic.com/28kwgg.jpg - http://i40.tinypic.com/2jbwj8y.jpg

Supermane: http://www.horseforum.com/members/2112/
Entered: *?*; http://i39.tinypic.com/2jfki13.jpg - http://i43.tinypic.com/5lbgb8.jpg

Happygoose123: http://www.horseforum.com/members/6555/
Entered: *Chucky*; http://i41.tinypic.com/am6144.jpg *Pennellipi*; http://i42.tinypic.com/oiel2e.jpg

BurningAmber520: http://www.horseforum.com/members/6332/
Entered: *Amber*; http://i43.tinypic.com/w6r1ft.jpg *Liberty*; http://i39.tinypic.com/2cmncef.jpg


If the member your voting for entered 2 horses/ponies, you *MUST *choose only *ONE* horse/pony.
Example:
I vote for: Blabla
Horse: Blabla
Why: Blabla
Round: 1

*THE VOTING DOESN'T START YET! IT STARTS ON FRIDAY THE 30TH.*
*ENTER NOW, WHILE YOU CAN.*
*THE NEXT COMPETITION ISN'T UNTILL MID-END FEB!*​*** Message me if you want to know anything else. Not in this thread, it will be messy if you all start asking questions etc. in this thread. I might make another thread for questions and chatting about this competition.
More competitions (other ones) may come for some members with foals or who don't have their own horse/pony.​


----------



## belgianlover (Dec 29, 2008)

Here is my girl bray


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

thanks for clearing that up!!!


Onyx: 4 Year old Arabians Gelding









Doc: 8 year old Paint Gelding


----------



## abbottinc (Jan 10, 2009)

Here is our girl: Allie.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Sorry, I forgot to mention, my horse's name is Nani


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

thanks for answering my question


----------



## melinda27858 (Dec 27, 2007)

Fella; 5 year old App/QH gelding


----------



## peace love and paints (Nov 10, 2008)

cajun 31/2 year old paint mare.










cherokee 8 year old paint mare also my she is my barrel racing horse


----------



## SilverMeadowArabians (Jan 12, 2009)

Sugar: 5 year old quarter pony










Scotty: 5 year old Half Arabian Gelding


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Can I please enter? Once again Bailey misses out... I really need to get some new shots of her - she's my best poser haha!










Evo - 11yr old NZ Standardbred gelding.
He is the type of horse who actually likes his makeup put on at shows and will pose as soon as he sees the camera haha! 











Honey - 5y.o NZ Standardbred mare.
I wish this picture was much clearer and that Honey wasn't up against a fence. This was the first time I actually realised how beautiful my 5y.o is getting. She used to have a big ol' head. Now she's really growing into her body.

Thanks for the opportunity to post here... everyone's horses are lovely!
x


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

diamond is the bay, and hercules is the pinto. i traded hercules for a morgan, i will post pics of the morgan soon (the second pic is my fav)


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Lizzy Jet Olena 3 year old paint mare


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

Shea, 7yo TB gelding. In the last pic you can see he even has a cool model mohawk, haha!


----------



## KGImages (Jan 10, 2009)

Enter now, I'm making a new thread for the first round. Your have untill another hour from now. Be quick, before you've missed it out!


----------



## KGImages (Jan 10, 2009)

Ditzydoo: http://www.horseforum.com/members/4544/
Entered: *Craig*; http://i42.tinypic.com/dljmtg.jpg *Tally*; http://i42.tinypic.com/23rx3kh.jpg

Smrobs: http://www.horseforum.com/members/4654/
Entered: *Big John*; http://i44.tinypic.com/1264uq9.jpg *Dobe*; http://i39.tinypic.com/2ntz5f.jpg

CrazyChester: http://www.horseforum.com/members/3748/
Entered: *Abby*; http://i42.tinypic.com/2sagzo4.jpg - http://i39.tinypic.com/2zq95d4.jpg

Goosen: http://www.horseforum.com/members/6232/
Entered: *Sky Chief*; http://i39.tinypic.com/fz0swj.jpg *Moon Dancer*; http://i43.tinypic.com/2ent0qt.jpg

jiffers328: http://www.horseforum.com/members/3971/
Entered: *Jiffers*; http://i44.tinypic.com/2cmu6hy.jpg - http://i43.tinypic.com/2ag7z1k.jpg

Jubilee Rose: http://www.horseforum.com/members/3958/
Entered: *Jubilee*; http://i41.tinypic.com/28kwgg.jpg - http://i40.tinypic.com/2jbwj8y.jpg

Supermane: http://www.horseforum.com/members/2112/
Entered: *Nani*; http://i39.tinypic.com/2jfki13.jpg - http://i43.tinypic.com/5lbgb8.jpg

Happygoose123: http://www.horseforum.com/members/6555/
Entered: *Chucky*; http://i41.tinypic.com/am6144.jpg *Pennellipi*; http://i42.tinypic.com/oiel2e.jpg

BurningAmber520: http://www.horseforum.com/members/6332/
Entered: *Amber*; http://i43.tinypic.com/w6r1ft.jpg *Liberty*; http://i39.tinypic.com/2cmncef.jpg

belgianlover: http://www.horseforum.com/members/6253/
Entered: *Bray;* http://i44.tinypic.com/2mq3pll.jpg

Twilight Arabians: http://www.horseforum.com/members/6080/
Entered: *Onyx;* http://i41.tinypic.com/6zow1x.jpg* Doc;* http://i41.tinypic.com/rt1cub.jpg

abbonttinc: http://www.horseforum.com/members/6401/
Entered: *Allie;* http://i40.tinypic.com/1t8tbs.jpg* -* http://i39.tinypic.com/21mffnl.jpg

melinda278558: http://www.horseforum.com/members/2681/
Entered: *Fella;* http://i42.tinypic.com/2rctw61.jpg

peace love and paints:
Entered: *Cajun;* http://i42.tinypic.com/24kwbk3.jpg *Cherokee; *http://i40.tinypic.com/2vaz78l.jpg

SilverMeadowArabians: http://www.horseforum.com/members/6438/
Entered: *Sugar*; http://i39.tinypic.com/fn7ktj.jpg* Scotty;* http://i39.tinypic.com/29dhax1.jpg

ohmyitschelle: http://www.horseforum.com/members/4951/
Entered: *Evo;* http://i42.tinypic.com/30kpstz.jpg *Honey;* http://i43.tinypic.com/1411r29.jpg

morganshow11: http://www.horseforum.com/members/6152/
Entered: *Diamond;* http://i39.tinypic.com/29e3pjt.jpg - http://i43.tinypic.com/snjncw.jpg

Harlee rides horses: http://www.horseforum.com/members/2834/
Entered: *Lizzy Jet Olena;* http://i43.tinypic.com/30xe979.jpg - http://i44.tinypic.com/2d9vgr8.jpg

RedHawk: http://www.horseforum.com/members/4138/
Entered: *Shea;* http://i43.tinypic.com/2gvk7bk.jpg - http://i41.tinypic.com/2wn6weu.jpg

Last chance! Enter now! 
Tomorrow (Friday, 30th) the voting starts.
Your have exactly an hour to quickly find your horses 2 best pics and enter your horse. If your enter tomorrow, well, sorry.. try next time!

HURRY UP!​


----------



## KGImages (Jan 10, 2009)

*Times up!*​ 
The voting can be done via a Poll.
The poll comes tonight. You can vote straight away once the Poll is made.​ 
Good luck everyone!​


----------



## KGImages (Jan 10, 2009)

this thread is closed. Do not reply!​


----------

